

Android and its perceived 'openness' - nuclear_eclipse
http://laforge.gnumonks.org/weblog/2008/10/23#20081023-android

======
davidw
Yes, he's right, but I'd rather have a glimmer of hope than simply closed
business as usual. And Android is a step in the right direction, even if we're
not there 100%. Also, you can't blame Android for the problems with lame
carriers.

------
ram1024
openly pessimistic i see. they slapped their name on the thing, they put their
rep on the line, you think they're going to just let people run free and
create viruses and malware to tarnish their baby?

think man. would YOU go through the trouble to create a product and release it
with no controls in place? that would be like letting anyone bottle coke with
your logo on it and them selling shit in a can.

~~~
qwph
Is it known for people to "run free and create viruses and malware" on Linux?
I thought that was more of a Windows problem.

